# Engine Paint -- What Color and Who Sells



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Where can I find the correct color for a 67 Pontiac motor and who sells a good quality high temp paint? Is the same color used for the tranny as well?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

This was posted up by another forums member and i saved it.
Pontiac Engine Colors
Tranny was not painted.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I used 500 degree Plasti-Kote 227 Pontiac Metalic Blue on my engines and sprayed the transmissions with aluminum spray paint,


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow. That looks fantastic!

Where can I get the Plasti-Kote brand paint and how much can I expect to pay?

And hey, thanks for the link. This looks to be very helpful. Much thanks!

One other question -- will I need to use primer?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You can find it at Performance Years for $6.00 a can, if you use a primer use a high heat gray like Plasti-Kote 228 for engine and transmission, click on the picture



Also, Year-0ne sells Dupli-Color for a little more


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

In my opinion that is the wrong shade , Gm used a greener tint of paint for that year.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It is the correct shade. It will turn slightly greenish after years of hot/cold cycles. I overhauled my '67 in 1988, and did a cyl. head swap last year. I still had paint left over from the rebuild 20 years prior, so I used it on the new heads. It was noticeably more blue than the block. But, it will change a bit in the next few years. Like ivory....mellows over time.


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it advisable to use primer when painting an engine?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I never have. The factory didn't.


----------



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

OK. Thanks!


----------

